# Oliver learning new tricks



## Mb190e (Feb 7, 2012)

Almost 14 weeks and doing awesome with the clicker training.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Such a smart puppy!!!!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome! Not only is Oliver one very smart puppy but Oliver's parents need a major shout out for spending the time to start that training early on.  
Great Job Everyone!!!!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Oliver is doing great with his training. He is really concentrating on you.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw that's so cute, he's such a clever pup


----------



## Mb190e (Feb 7, 2012)

solinvictus said:


> Awesome! Not only is Oliver one very smart puppy but Oliver's parents need a major shout out for spending the time to start that training early on.
> Great Job Everyone!!!!


Thank you so much we are so proud.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow...just Wow...can I send you a couple to train?!?


----------



## Otterdance (Jan 30, 2012)

Great job! Oliver is growing up so well!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow, that is incredible at 14 weeks. I am jealous. Haha


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

WOW, that is great at 14 weeks. My boy will sit and down and shake paw, but forget roll over but we are working on it! Good JOB!


----------



## AmbieLee (Jul 30, 2012)

How did you do that! He's soooo calm. Lilly Jumps everywhere.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

He's such a smart and cute puppy!!


----------

